# Salamanders Audiobook, Other Black Library News!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey everybody. Just found this over at Black Library's official page:



> *The sons of Nocturne return*
> 
> The eBook revolution continues today with Issue 10 of Hammer and Bolter. It’s a great issue this month with a new Time of Legends short story by Andy Hoare, the Alpha Legion up to their old tricks again, from the pen of John French, the tenth instalment in Phalanx, our serialised novel by Ben Counter, and new author Andy Smillie making his debut with Hammer and Bolter’s first Ogre Kingdoms short story.
> 
> ...












[_Above a war torn battlefield on a distant world, Ko’tan Kadai and his Salamanders are on a mission of mercy. As the city burns, the Fireborn rescue a band of beleaguered civilians and learns what it means to be Vulkan’s Shield. _ - Black Library's Page for the Upcoming Audio-Drama Vulkan's Shield.]



> Speaking of the Salamanders, the sons of Nocturne return in Vulkans Shield. In this brand-new audio drama from fiery author Nick Kyme, the Salamanders must rescue a band of beleaguered civilians from the ruins of a burning Imperial city.
> 
> And if that’s not enough Adeptus Astartes action for you, Legends of the Space Marines is now available as an eBook or as individual short stories.
> 
> ...


http://www.blacklibrary.com/audio/new-titles/vulkans-shield-audio-short.html
http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/the-sons-of-nocturne-return.html

I will more than likely be picking up this audiodrama, possibly _Aurelian_ if have enough money at the time, and when my E-Reader comes, Hammer and Bolter will be mine. . 

Discuss.


----------



## brianizbrewtal (Jan 26, 2011)

First three chapters of Aurelian?! Pshh count me in. I'm so looking forward to getting that novella. I think the artwork will be showed by the end of the month


----------



## Mr. Kisuke (Jul 10, 2011)

The artwork of Vulkan's Shield looks recycled. It reminds me of the earlier concepts of Astartes and the chainsword looks baroque, not bulky like the those we're used to. If anything, it seems similar to the swords used be the Chaos Legions. 

Either way, an unimaginative title, recycled artwork and a cliché synopsis does little to sell the product to me.

On a positive note, a new Time of Legends and Ogre Kingdoms short story makes this month's Hammer and Bolter good enough to buy (we buy it, don't we?)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Is "Vulkan`s shield" an MP3 download only? *sad face* I want a physical copy....


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I think so, unless they are planning on releasing the physical copy on its release date, and keeping the pre-order to the MP3 for some reason.


----------

